# For those that use skid steers



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Looking at purchasing my first skid steer. It is 74hp. Some small lots and some larger ones. We have a truck or two out at all times as well. Longest push would be maybe 100 yards on a roadway behind a strip mall. What would work better, Blizzard power plow, Kage system or 10' push box? Looking for opinions. Thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

What model machine? 2speed or single speed? The 9 or 10ft kage system is by far going to be the most versatile. A 10ft box is going to be very reliable but not good for detail work or back dragging. I would not go with the blizzard (way to many moving parts) but that's me. Just depends on if you plan on using the machine on it's own or just pushing windrows for the trucks.
Robert


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

you can't beat the kage system, rob is right though we need more details


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

It's a Bobcat 873G. 2 Speed. I guess I can't go wider than 9'. One place that I will use the skid steer at has lanes that are 9.5' wide. It will be driven from site to site as they are all within half mile of each other. Will the Kage system be able to stack fairly well? It will also be used to fill roll off containers for removing from site with a standard bucket of course.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My suggestion would be a 9' snow bucket. Sounds like you need one thing that can do all jobs. If you're driving the skid place to place you won't be able to take a bucket with you if you have a Kage plow? Or would the filling the containers be a once in a while thing? I think Kage is best if you only need the bucket occasionally. The Blizzard plow would be nice, but you have to be carefull with the wings extended. If you're easy on equipment check those out.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Buddhaman;1218021 said:


> Looking at purchasing my first skid steer. It is 74hp. Some small lots and some larger ones.* We have a truck or two out at all times as well*. Longest push would be maybe 100 yards on a roadway behind a strip mall. What would work better, Blizzard power plow, Kage system or 10' push box? Looking for opinions. Thanks


Does that mean the trucks and skid steer will be working together? If so, get a pusher. They move more volume per pass than anything. Let the trucks do the windrowing.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been intriged by the idea of a blizzard on a skid for a while. With a two speed skid it would seem to move alot of snow and save time vs a bucket beacause you don't have to dump every pass.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

You probly want a snow bucket, but the kage system are great. The blizzard might be tough to find parts, and are very gentle.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

There's no way you're going to push 100 yards with a box,atleast that was my expirence. You'll lose traction well before that. I'd lean towards a kage (best of both worlds) or a plow.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DaySpring Services;1220035 said:


> *There's no way you're going to push 100 yards with a box,*atleast that was my expirence. You'll lose traction well before that. I'd lean towards a kage (best of both worlds) or a plow.


Sorry, your wrong. How its setup & operated has alot to do with it. We push FULL pushers 100yds all the time.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

snocrete;1220039 said:


> Sorry, your wrong. How its setup & operated has alot to do with it. We push FULL pushers 100yds all the time.


I totally agree. The 8ft pusher I use is really tall (almost a foot taller than a protech) and i make a 150yard push all the time. Its all in using the proper machine and using it right.
Robert


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

I have New Holland 185b (Simalar to your Bobcat in weight and power) and it handles a 10 foot Protech fine even with 5" and 450 foot pushes. I have Solideal lifemaster tires on it though. Works really great. Good luck.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

DaySpring Services;1220035 said:


> There's no way you're going to push 100 yards with a box,atleast that was my expirence. You'll lose traction well before that. I'd lean towards a kage (best of both worlds) or a plow.


If your losing traction well before 100 yards you need to look at different tires. Wolf Paws or find a set of old dually wheels and make a set to fit your loader with a good mud and snow tire.


----------

